# New TTOC discount at Vagcheck



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am pleased to offer all TTOC members discount at Vagcheck.

Wak and Morgan have been very generous in giving members the following

What we can do is on "Production of a valid and current TTOC membership card" we can offer:-
15% off Vagcheck Labour ( currently £35+vat / hour) 
£30 off a Vagcheck Stage remap.

This wouldn't apply to any services offered via 4Rings.

This is a great offer, so when booking in your car with them let them know your membership number so they can check it out and also produce your card while you are down there.


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

ian222 said:


> I am pleased to offer all TTOC members discount at Vagcheck.
> 
> Wak and Morgan have been very generous in giving members the following
> 
> ...


Is this the Wak that runs wak-tt.com? He's the reason I found this site and his site is brilliant for advice. Where are they based? Who or what is 4Rings?

Johnny


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

terrorTTwin said:


> Is this the Wak that runs wak-tt.com? He's the reason I found this site and his site is brilliant for advice. Where are they based? Who or what is 4Rings?
> 
> Johnny


HI Johnny, 
Myself and Morgan (UK225) are in Staines West London and Frimley near Camberley, we offer Remaps, Modification installs (Like Liquid TT's) and Diagnostics but we also deal with www.4rings.co.uk ( Dean) who is a very well respected mobile Audi Technician.

In order to offer a benefit to our customers we arrange regular visits for 4rings to get more substantial work like services, suspension, brakes ,clutches etc. at our locations.


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Wak said:


> terrorTTwin said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the Wak that runs wak-tt.com? He's the reason I found this site and his site is brilliant for advice. Where are they based? Who or what is 4Rings?
> ...


Thanks for the information Wak. Staines isn't too far from me so I guess I might be seeing you soon. Can you solve electrical problems? I'm convinced something is draining my battery but have no idea how to trace the leak.

Thanks.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

terrorTTwin said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > terrorTTwin said:
> ...


Pm me some details of the symptoms, car usage and I'll advise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant offer Wak [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Now its time to re-join the TTOC; you know you want to


----------



## gary (May 25, 2009)

Have just joined the club  , Can't wait to get the mag's you all talk about. I know the 15 % discount will be very handy for when I book car in with Morgan with my clonking steering  , thanks guys.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gary said:


> Have just joined the club  , Can't wait to get the mag's you all talk about. I know the 15 % discount will be very handy for when I book car in with Morgan with my clonking steering  , thanks guys.


Good stuff Gary! Welcome to the TTOC


----------

